# FireFox 2



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 11, 2006)

Firefox 2 has been out for a few weeks now and it is even better than the previous versions.

* To start off there is a built in spell checker. 

* How about just typing Firefox in the address box without having to type www.  and/or .com

* If you don't know what tab browsing is, you are missing out on something really great.

* Firefox 2 is customizable, there are thousands of add-ons that can be uploaded to tweak Firefox to work the way you want your browser to work

* I love the bookmark bar!

* The price is right for the best browser on the market. It's free.


----------



## Dario (Nov 11, 2006)

Using one for a month now...thanks to you and others for talking me into trying it.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Nov 11, 2006)

I had been using Mozilla for years but I recently went to Firefox and it is very nice. I liked on Mozilla that there was a theme where all of the buttons and bars were wood grain.
The tab browsing is nice, but I really like that you don't get hit by all the IE securtiy hacks.


----------



## Dario (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> <br />I had been using Mozilla for years but I recently went to Firefox and it is very nice. I liked on Mozilla that there was a theme where all of the buttons and bars were wood grain.
> The tab browsing is nice, but I really like that you don't get hit by all the IE securtiy hacks.



I thought Mozilla and Firefox is one and the same. [?]


----------



## Mudder (Nov 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Firefox is an offspring of the Mozilla project.
I have always used Mozilla (netscape) because years ago I was working with UNIX and the internet was in it's infancy. I do love the tabbed browsing feature and I just updated my computer last night with IE7 which now has a tabbed browsing feature.


----------



## airrat (Nov 11, 2006)

I am a huge fan of Mozilla/FireFox.   Tab browsing is the best thing for me.  IE has tried to bring something along the lines.  You get a button to add a window.   Tab browsing you just (i use my rollerball to click)  click on the link and it opens in a tab across the top.  You can contine to look at the origional page while other loads.  Also you dont have to use the back arrow to go back to the "search" if you are on google.

Still have a few things that it wont run.  Some videos or online games(pro MS games). 


http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/


----------



## Woodnknots (Nov 12, 2006)

Okay, okay, I tried it, and well...  I'm using it right now.  So far me likey!!!


----------



## ToolRest (Nov 12, 2006)

I have been using Firefox for a long time now and am completely lost if I have to use a PC with IE. I love the tabs, but usually have way too many open at any one time The extensions are a real bonus, things like mouse gestures, copy as plain text, and a whole bunch of other stuff for SEO and blogging. The only problem is that sometimes the extensions don't work right away with new versions of the browser, so I haven't upgraded to 2.0 yet.


----------



## bob393 (Nov 12, 2006)

Yah: you got to love firefox! 
Now go for broke and switch from windows to Linux with open office and firefox.
Trust me Bill Gates will not miss you.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone know how much memory Firefox II requires to install??

Can I install and run FF and not compromise my Windows software??  I have an older machine that I bought used and do not have the Windows disks to be able to reinstall WIN if I don't like FF or if it won't run on my machine.  Thanks.


----------



## chisel (Nov 12, 2006)

Firefox rocks...no doubt about it. No problems with the latest version. 

I tried installing the newest version of Internet Explorer (IE 7) yesterday....what a nightmare. It wouldn't connect to the internet at all, and I had to ctrl/alt/del to close it. I had an error message after rebooting...missing dll, and overall hated it. I had to go the the un-user-friendly Microsoft Community to make sure I could go back to the old version by uninstalling from the control panel. 

I uninstalled it today, and went back to IE 6. 

*grumbles* Stupid Microsoft...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 12, 2006)

I haven't tried Firefox yet, but did "upgrade" to IE7.. getting used to it, but initially didn't like the layouts and such.. no problems with it though.. don't think I will try to install to wife's machine though... she has an 'e'machine and we've had nothing but problems with it....


----------



## chisel (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Anyone know how much memory Firefox II requires to install??
> 
> Can I install and run FF and not compromise my Windows software??  I have an older machine that I bought used and do not have the Windows disks to be able to reinstall WIN if I don't like FF or if it won't run on my machine.  Thanks.



I have never heard of a single complaint about FF compatability issues...

Look here for system requirements.

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/system-requirements.html


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 12, 2006)

Ron,
Will Firefox reside along side I.E., or will it replace it... I'd like to try it before I replace IE.[?]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 12, 2006)

Chuck, 
FireFox will remain on your system.

One nice thing is when you install FF it will import all your bookmarks from IE.

Randy,
I have more than a few computers, the oldest is a PII laptop with Win2000 and FF runs fine


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 12, 2006)

Ron,
What do you mean will remain on my system.. Can I have IE and FF on the system at same time and use either one...


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 12, 2006)

yes


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok, want to try it then... tks


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 12, 2006)

I've been using Firefox and just now upgraded to FF2 and the Tinyurl Addon will not work. [V] I really like the redirection sites. Is there an add on that does the same as tinyurl?? I may just go back to the previous version. I really like FF.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Firefox 2 has been out for a few weeks now and it is even better than the previous versions.
> 
> * To start off there is a built in spell checker.
> ...


----------



## chisel (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozmandus_
> <br />Ron,
> Will Firefox reside along side I.E., or will it replace it... I'd like to try it before I replace IE.[?]



FF will not remove IE. You can have multiple browsers installed on your PC at once...no problem. You can actually run several at once, but there isn't much reason to do so. There is no reason to uninstall IE, even if you like FF. I would not recommend removing IE, just in case there is a special application that might need it.


----------



## chisel (Nov 12, 2006)

If anybody wants some good clean entertainment, this is the discussion group at Microsoft for the new Internet Explorer 7. 

It seems there are a lot of problems with it. I would think twice before installing it at this time.

click here


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 13, 2006)

All of this information has been very helpful to me.  My thanks to all who have contributed.

Guess I will install FF II sometime this week and check it out first hand.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I've been using Firefox and just now upgraded to FF2 and the Tinyurl Addon will not work. [V] I really like the redirection sites. Is there an add on that does the same as tinyurl?? I may just go back to the previous version. I really like FF.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



I have tinyurl on my bookmark bar which is right above the tab bar. Left click and hold on any tab you want and drag it up to the book mark bar. I like it when a website has a little icon associated with their site, this way I don't need any txt. 










The two folders on the left open a group of sites at the same time


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 13, 2006)

But in IE and an earlier version of FF, I didn't have to do any cutting and pasting. The redirection URL was automatically placed on the clipboard. Am I missing something. In FF2, I have to copy, click on tinyurl, paste, and do another copy then a final paste.   sheesh! Is there not an easier way...or will it happen sometime (soon, I hope).
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 14, 2006)

RTM  - Take notice that on this page https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/126/  there is a link for the upgrade to TinyUrl Creator that work on FF2.


----------



## airrat (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Ron how do you get the little icons displayed.   I have used that option for awhile but my icons have always been the little page with the planet over it and then text.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> <br />Hey Ron how do you get the little icons displayed.   I have used that option for awhile but my icons have always been the little page with the planet over it and then text.



To start off, the website that you visit needs to have a favicon.ico on their site. If they do and you are still not getting the little icons then you need to clear your cache. The next time you visit that site you will see the little icon.

My daughter uses this add-on on her computer https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/3176/  which lets you pick and choose icons that are on your computer for your toolbar.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />I've been using Firefox and just now upgraded to FF2 and the Tinyurl Addon will not work. [V] I really like the redirection sites. Is there an add on that does the same as tinyurl?? I may just go back to the previous version. I really like FF.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Thanks Don 
The TinyUrl Add-on is my new favorite add-on, thanks!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 16, 2006)

Ron,
Are you getting the Tinyurl addon to work with FF2 ? I can't. I get a message telling there is no tinyurl addon for FF2. Color me confused...just a little.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bob393 (Nov 16, 2006)

You sure can. 
I keep Firefox and IE on my machine. Some plug-ins seem to work better with IE. 
Did I spell that rite? Ah who cares![}]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 16, 2006)

Email me Don and I'll send you the file with instructions on how to install it.


----------



## Woodnknots (Nov 22, 2006)

anyone notice that graphics open slower in FF than in IE?  I have noticed this big time since I installed FF.  Web pages scroll down sometimes when opening, especially if there are pictures.  I'm on DSL, with a relatively new computer that I built (nice and fast) so since it wasn't an issue with IE, then I have to assume it's FF.


----------



## cozee (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Woodnknots_
> <br />anyone notice that graphics open slower in FF than in IE?  I have noticed this big time since I installed FF.  Web pages scroll down sometimes when opening, especially if there are pictures.  I'm on DSL, with a relatively new computer that I built (nice and fast) so since it wasn't an issue with IE, then I have to assume it's FF.



At times I notice this also but the nice thing is you can simply right click and you have the option to view the page in an IE tab!


----------



## mewell (Nov 22, 2006)

Better yet - check out http://www.google.com/tools/firefox/index.html and download the Google 2.1 Toolbar for Firefox and get, among other things, an interactive speeling chekur []

Mark


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Ron, but I've tried to install that 4 times and I get a message that it is not comptable with FF2. Am I doing something wrong again? 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />RTM  - Take notice that on this page https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/126/  there is a link for the upgrade to TinyUrl Creator that work on FF2.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Nov 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Thanks Ron, but I've tried to install that 4 times and I get a message that it is not comptable with FF2. Am I doing something wrong again?
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...



I can send you the add-in that works with FF2. PM me your email addy


----------

